# integrating INCRA jig parts & Craftsman TableSaw & Router:Part2 [Router Coping Sled]



## SimonHartropp (Jan 14, 2013)

*integrating INCRA jig parts & Craftsman TableSaw & Router:Part2 [Router Coping Sled]*

:nerdart 1 of this thread ended with the Zero-clearance insert cut for use with the Saw Table joined to a Small INCRA B-It Panel via a T-Slot Panel Connector, and a B-It Miter Slider attached to the underside of the Small INCRA B-It Panel and dropped into the Miter Slot of the Router Table. The unanswered question was: would this base arrangement meet the requirements of the INCRA B-It Plan#003 for a Router Coping Sled?
0The answer is a resounding “Yes”
INCRA Plan#003 calls for the gap between the edge of the insert and the outer surface of a 0.5” shank to be about 1”. The assembly shown has a gap of 0.875”. :grin:
Photographs show the result of adding other parts called up by Plan#003 to create the complete Router Coping Sled. One additional B-It Clamp has been included in the photograph series Plan003.

:nerd:This Plan results in the edge of the Sled being at a fixed distance from the router shank. For some operations it is desirable to have the edge of the sled at a different distance from the shank. One example is when the edge of the Sled is to be used as the bearing surface for the pilot of a flush-trimming cutter.
The above can be accomplished with relatively-small changes to the Plan#003 Sled:-
_ Install the Miter Table back-to-front, with its extension now projecting rearwards [which, incidentally, I find to be better for most routing operations], the plain edge of table is facing the router.
[ii] Substitute the Small B-It Panel in the Sled base by the remnant of the Large B-It Panel.
[iii] The Large B-It Panel offers rows of hole patterns to suit the Miter Slider at intervals of 1.25”. Identify a row which, in conjunction with moving the Miter Table along the Rails [the y-axis], will bring the Base Edge to the desired location. 
[iv] Fit the Miter Slider to the Base; 
[v] Locate the Miter Slider against the plain edge of the Miter Table;
[vi] Move the Miter Table + Coping Sled combination to the bring the Base Edge to the desired location [see photographs Plan003a]
:|Note that in using the remnant of the Large B-It Panel, there will only be one T-Slot Panel Connector in the sled.
:|Investing in a second Large B-It Panel would restore the full sled capabilities.
:wink:Note: If the Miter Table is locked, and the Base Edge of the Coping Sled is NOT located against a cutter pilot, then the Coping Sled may have freedom to move in the y-axis direction. To prevent this, I nestle a home-made Auxiliary Table [“Aux Table”] against the Miter Slider [see photograph series Plan003b]. i.e. The space between the Aux Table and the Miter Table acts as the guiding slot for the Miter Slider._


----------

